
Sad news about our founder Jim Gilliam - sethbannon
https://nationbuilder.com/sad_news_about_our_founder_jim_gilliam
======
sethbannon
I was lucky to have traded ideas and brainstormed many times with Jim about
how technology could create a better society. He had a unique mind that
inspired many. For those of you that didn't know him, watch his speech "The
Internet is My Religion" [1]. If you like that, read his book of the same name
[2].

1: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WKle-
GQwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WKle-GQwk) 2:
[https://www.amazon.com/Internet-My-Religion-Jim-
Gilliam/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Internet-My-Religion-Jim-
Gilliam/dp/0996110402)

